# Array für verschiedene Datentypen?



## incognito (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es in Java auch ein Array in dem ich unterschiedliche Datentypen ablegen kann?

Das es dann praktisch so aussieht: ["Name", "Vorname", 123455, 3334]??

Und wie muss ich dieses dann deklarieren??

Dankeschön, Jana!!


----------



## byte (31. Mai 2006)

```
Object[] arr = new Object[23];
```


----------



## jagdfalke (31. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht noch eine kurze Erklärung zu dem was byto gepostet hat:
Alle Datentypen sind von Object angeleitet. Für Integer muss du dann natürlich nicht int nehmen sondern wirklich die Klasse Integer. Dasselbe gilt für Double, Float, etc.
Schau mal die Klassen in der API an, die sind alle Unterklassen von Object, deshalb können sie auch in Object[]-Arrays stehen.

mfg
jagdfalke


----------



## incognito (31. Mai 2006)

:!:   Dankeschön für den Tip und auch für die Erläuterung!!!


----------



## Eldaron (31. Mai 2006)

Wobei Du mit so Mischmasch-Arrays aufpassen musst. Es wäre vermutlich ordentlicher und weniger fehleranfällig, einen eigenen Datentyp zu erklären (z.B. Person  mit den Attributen Name, Vorname, Zahl1, Zahl2), und dann ein Array der Personen zu erstellen.


----------



## Mörketid (31. Mai 2006)

hi, seh ich auch so! sonst ist das viel zu anfällig, wegen casten etc. so musst du und andere wissen, was an welcher stelle im array steht. dann wirklich eine eigene klasse oder besser noch interface.

gruß


----------

